#   .    /

## board625

.  ,    ,        .      -, -     ( 2020?
 ,        .      ?

----------


## .

*board625*,     .    . 
     ,

----------


## board625

.  .        -  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


http://fsrar.ru/

----------


## board625

https://service.alcolicenziat.ru
        ?   ?

----------


## board625

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.




> https://service.alcolicenziat.ru
>         ?   ?


     .
  ,        . ..         .

----------


## board625

!
  ,     ...
 ,      (  )
1.    -      (egias.ru   fsrar.ru?)     2.0,      1-  )
2.    ( ,   ,   12),         .     fsrar.ru (1-   1 ,      ?)
  ,     .

 ,      ID     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -      (egias.ru   fsrar.ru?)


 ,    ,      ID 




> 2.0,      1-


        , .. 2   ,       ,    





> ( ,   ,   12)


, 12




> fsrar.ru


    .
   fsrar  ,     , ,    .




> 1 ,      ?


 , ,  .
     -.




> ID     ?


.     ,     -    ,  ,   -    .    -       .
https://check1.fsrar.ru/      ,     ,  ID    (   ,     )

----------

> .
> 
> 
>      .
>   ,        . ..         .


        . 
   .

----------


## board625

?      ,    .
  ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> *  ,        ?*


     ,     http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1512
   ,              .  ..     ,                  , ..        .
https://service.egais.ru/checksystem
     19  2015 .  164               ,     .

----------


## board625

?           ?

----------

> ?


 .




> ,        ?


 .  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ?           ?


     15  2016 .  84       
       () .
          .      ,  -      .  ,       ,    ,     ,        ,      . https://youtu.be/j-SD-Eye6T0

----------


## board625

,  .     ,     ? , , ...
 ,     ...    ))

----------


## board625

> .
> 
>  .  .


1     ?   ?

----------

> ,  .     ,     ? , , ...
>  ,     ...    ))


       ,  :     .

----------

> 1     ?   ?


  ....     1      .

----------

